# Realising under 8inches = OVER + Penile Traction = ASCENDED



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Indisputable Proof Penis Enlargement Works - The Science and Evidence Behind PE


If you're skeptical that penis enlargement works, this is the article for you.




www.gethung.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm wearing a penis extender as we speak OP


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I'm wearing a penis extender as we speak OP


You *will* ascend


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

i bought one yesterday. i'm 15...
i really hope my parents will not find it


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i bought one yesterday. i'm 15...
> i really hope my parents will not find it


How much did it cost you?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 21, 2020)

imagine not being 8 inches


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

https://eu-store.maleedge.com/collections/penile-extenders/products/maleedge-pro

This is what I got, €169.00

and I got a bathmate - less evidence that it works other than anecdotal, which I'm about to add to.. *IT WORKS*

I use the bathmate to get the pump and then put the stretcher on *everyday*


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> imagine not being 8 inches


Just look in the mirror brah no imagination needed


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How much did it cost you?


20 euros


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

What gainz can one expect from dickmaxxing for a year?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> What gainz can one expect from dickmaxxing for a year?


1 inch a year, if you use penile traction alone

People who use bathmate can expect 1 inch a year on both length and girth

*USE BOTH EVERY SINGLE DAY*


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> 20 euros


LMAO dude no fucking way, what fucking clandestine shit did you get? Mine cost me 400 bucks


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i bought one yesterday. i'm 15...
> i really hope my parents will not find it


 You are 15 your dick isn’t even done growing
Unless you are sub 7 then I wouldn’t worry about getting one


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> 1 inch a year, if you use penile traction alone
> 
> People who use bathmate can expect 1 inch a year on both length and girth
> 
> *USE BOTH EVERY SINGLE DAY*


That's what I need ngl. Any good dickmaxxing threads here? What about supplements?
Also whats the ideal size, is there any consensus on that?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> LMAO dude no fucking way, what fucking clandestine shit did you get? Mine cost me 400 bucks


got one from aliexpress, this one


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> That's what I need ngl. Any good dickmaxxing threads here? What about supplements?
> Also whats the ideal size, is there any consensus on that?


I have the same questions


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> You are 15 your dick isn’t even done growing
> Unless you are sub 7 then I wouldn’t worry about getting one


Wrong - get ahead of the game 

Chances are you won't naturally grow to be 8 inches

Probability suggests you should dickmaxx, the earlier you start the better


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> You are 15 your dick isn’t even done growing
> Unless you are sub 7 then I wouldn’t worry about getting one


yeah thats probably right? do you think it will stop/stunt or fuck up my natural growth? i'm sure i'm still gonna get some natural girth gains


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> yeah thats probably right? do you think it will stop/stunt or fuck up my natural growth? i'm sure i'm still gonna get some natural girth gains


get mogged 6x5.5 zonder jelqing of welke bullshit dan ook jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> got one from aliexpress, this one
> View attachment 469189


I don't think this cheap shit will work


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> get mogged 6x5.5 zonder jelqing of welke bullshit dan ook jfl


5.9x4.2 man KANKER DUNNE PIK


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> That's what I need ngl. Any good dickmaxxing threads here? What about supplements?
> Also whats the ideal size, is there any consensus on that?


You don't need any other thread than this tbh

Buy the MaleEdge extender

Buy the BathMate

If you have extra money, buy the Phallosan Forte too (it can be worn on the go)

No supplement will increase your size, although anything that increases blood flow will max out your current potential (aka, fill your actual current size out)

Ideal size according to studies is allegedly 6.5 but I'm not buying it

8 inches or ROPE


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I don't think this cheap shit will work


why not? it still stretches it like yours probably does.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> 5.9x4.2 man KANKER DUNNE PIK


BDD om eerlijk te zijn rond 4 inch is nog average. Als puberteit je naar 5 kan brengen zit je boven average, 5.9 is 0.1 onder nl gemiddelde maar inprincipe is dat geen death sentence. niet dat ik ervaring heb ofzo


----------



## FootLongDong (Jun 21, 2020)

They re Never gonna see your dick cuz of the contraceptive called your *face*


----------



## Deleted member 7033 (Jun 21, 2020)

i am 7x5.5, do you think its enough? if not, how much a year of traction plus vacuum pump will get me?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> BDD om eerlijk te zijn rond 4 inch is nog average. Als puberteit je naar 5 kan brengen zit je boven average, 5.9 is 0.1 onder nl gemiddelde maar inprincipe is dat geen death sentence. niet dat ik ervaring heb ofzo


ja zal wel moeten toch? ik zie overal dat girth pas in laatste tanner stage enzo pas komt. tot nu heb ik eigenlijk ook alleen maar increase in lengte gezien.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> You don't need any other thread than this tbh
> 
> Buy the MaleEdge extender
> 
> ...


Both look good and I've read about that bathmate stuff. What about manual PE? Also I didn't mean supplements just for growth but more like aiding it, like a proteinshake for your dick? 
Also do you think manlets can run bigdick game?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

mewwwwwing said:


> i am 7x5.5, do you think its enough? if not, how much a year of traction plus vacuum pump will get me?


yes thats enough bro


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> ja zal wel moeten toch? ik zie overal dat girth pas in laatste tanner stage enzo pas komt. tot nu heb ik eigenlijk ook alleen maar increase in lengte gezien.


Eh ik weet niet welke tanner ik zit ik krijg online 3.9 of 4.2 maar k neem het met een korrel zout ook hou ik groei niet bij ofzo. Maar ga ervan uit dat t zeker wel zo is.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 21, 2020)

OP is a massive retard


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Eh ik weet niet welke tanner ik zit ik krijg online 3.9 of 4.2 maar k neem het met een korrel zout ook hou ik groei niet bij ofzo. Maar ga ervan uit dat t zeker wel zo is.


ja bij mij ligt het rond tot 4-4.5 dus t zal ergens dit jaar of volgend jaar nog moeten komen...


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> ja bij mij ligt het rond tot 4-4.5 dus t zal ergens dit jaar of volgend jaar nog moeten komen...


de tyfus 4.5 op 15?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 21, 2020)

i’m gonna get an extender


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

mewwwwwing said:


> i am 7x5.5, do you think its enough? if not, how much a year of traction plus vacuum pump will get me?


Length is bonepressed? Girth is midshaft? If yes, then you should be golden
According to my research 7-8 BP length and 5.5-6 MDEG should be the ideal size


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> Both look good and I've read about that bathmate stuff. What about manual PE? Also I didn't mean supplements just for growth but more like aiding it, like a proteinshake for your dick?
> Also do you think manlets can run bigdick game?


You answered your own question bro, increase your protein intake and you'll help the growth process along

Also supplements like boron, magnesium and zinc will increase your t which won't hurt

Manlets can run big dick game, just have erect bulge prominently displayed in your tinder pic and size queens will flock

If I was a manlet this would be my number 1 cope, but tbh everyone should do it in the modern climate


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

jm10 said:


> i’m gonna get an extender


Ascension is coming your way


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> de tyfus 4.5 op 15?


ben over 2 dagen 16. maar ja 4.5 of 4.4 was het hoogste wat ik heb gehad. ik twijfel altijd en weet niet precies wat ik moet invullen. dus doe t eigenlijk altijd een beetje anders en t laagste wat ik ooit had was ook 3.9 net als wat jij had.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i bought one yesterday. i'm 15...
> i really hope my parents will not find it


You might seriously fuck yourself over if you use it at 15 dude. Wait until you're at least 18 otherwise you might do some serious damage.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> Length is bonepressed? Girth is midshaft? If yes, then you should be golden
> According to my research 7-8 BP length and 5.5-6 MDEG should be the ideal size


Go for 8 x 6


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> ben over 2 dagen 16. maar ja 4.5 of 4.4 was het hoogste wat ik heb gehad. ik twijfel altijd en weet niet precies wat ik moet invullen. dus doe t eigenlijk altijd een beetje anders en t laagste wat ik ooit had was ook 3.9 net als wat jij had.


Eyy gefeliciteerd ouwe dan ben je legaal in nl


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> You might seriously fuck yourself over if you use it at 15 dude. Wait until you're at least 18 otherwise you might do some serious damage.


Not true, penile traction has been studied

Proven to be safe


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> You might seriously fuck yourself over if you use it at 15 dude. Wait until you're at least 18 otherwise you might do some serious damage.


fuck bro, yeah i'm scared of damaging myself and fucking my natural growth ngl


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Go for 8 x 6


Well you should be realistic and imo that depends on where you're starting, otherwise you will be dissapointed.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 21, 2020)

Any part of your body can get thicker,wider, bigger, and tougher if put under a significant amount of stress. Bones, muscles, skin, etc.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Eyy gefeliciteerd ouwe dan ben je legaal in nl


hoe bedoel je legaal?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> They re Never gonna see your dick cuz of the contraceptive called your *face*


Run bulge game on tinder, hunt for size queens


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Not true, penile traction has been studied
> 
> Proven to be safe


It has been studied on adult males, not underage 15 year old boys. The fucking thing might fuck him up big time.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

mewwwwwing said:


> i am 7x5.5, do you think its enough? if not, how much a year of traction plus vacuum pump will get me?


Go for 8 x 6

Vacuum pumps are dangerous, use bathmate (water pump) + traction

It'll take you a year, don't go overboard


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> fuck bro, yeah i'm scared of damaging myself and fucking my natural growth ngl


Don't do it. I grew 0.6" in 7 months when I was 18. Be patient.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> OP is a massive retard


I GigaMog you to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 21, 2020)

ITS OVER IF YOU ARE NOT 99.9 PERCENTILE BRO





DEGENTHREAD


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> hoe bedoel je legaal?





> hoe


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> Well you should be realistic and imo that depends on where you're starting, otherwise you will be dissapointed.


Using the methods I've outlined you can gain 2 inches a year through daily practice

It really just depends on how long you're willing to work on it, but obviously the closer you are to 8 x 6 the easier it'll be


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


>


ik begrijp oprecht niet waar de kanker jullie het over hebben


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> ITS OVER IF YOU ARE NOT 99.9 PERCENTILE BRO
> View attachment 469217
> 
> DEGENTHREAD


Cope - looksmaxxing is about getting to the highest percentile possible you retard

Penile traction works - either hop on or get mogged into eternity


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> hoe bedoel je legaal?


Njeuken. Age of consent hier is 16


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 21, 2020)

Over for teen cels tbh or anyone who lives with their parents. Can't do PE in peace.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Njeuken. Age of consent hier is 16


ohh joh jfl. ken meerdere mensen die t in groep 8 en eerste al deden maar ja goed. mijn vriendin is 14 en ik ga binnenkort ff lekker naar binnen zodra ik bij dr thuis mag komen 
Moet je dan eig toestemming hebben ofzo? is het dan oprecht illegaal dat k met dr neuk omdat ze jonger is?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Over for teen cels tbh or anyone who lives with their parents. Can't do PE in peace.


Get the Phallosan Forte and wear it under your clothes, takes less than a minute to put on and can be worn 10 hours a day


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> ohh joh jfl. ken meerdere mensen die t in groep 8 en eerste al deden maar ja goed. mijn vriendin is 14 en ik ga binnenkort ff lekker naar binnen zodra ik bij dr thuis mag komen
> Moet je dan eig toestemming hebben ofzo? is het dan oprecht illegaal dat k met dr neuk omdat ze jonger is?


haha nee man rustig aan je bent geen 20 jarige ouwe. Die age boeit alleen als je boven 18 bent rustig aan man AIVD komt je niet halen


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Get the Phallosan Forte and wear it under your clothes, takes less than a minute to put on and can be worn 10 hours a day


link? cant find it online.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Using the methods I've outlined you can gain 2 inches a year through daily practice
> 
> It really just depends on how long you're willing to work on it, but obviously the closer you are to 8 x 6 the easier it'll be


This shit is actually insane but if I had a 8x6 dick maybe I could ascend even at my subhuman height. Just have a third leg theory.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> haha nee man rustig aan je bent geen 20 jarige ouwe. Die age boeit alleen als je boven 18 bent rustig aan man AIVD komt je niet halen


dacht al man, die ouders gaan dat echt niet goed vinden hahahaha


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> link? cant find it online.


https://www.phallosan.com/order-now.php *warning:* it's expensive

But worth it


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> This shit is actually insane but if I had a 8x6 dick maybe I could ascend even at my subhuman height. Just have a third leg theory.


You can indeed - just gotta work on it every day


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Just be bigger than most porn actors bro


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Just be bigger than most porn actors bro


The question is what is ideal for a roastie vagina in 2020


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> The question is what is ideal for a roastie vagina in 2020


8 x 6 will guarantee slaying


----------



## Deleted member 7033 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> Length is bonepressed? Girth is midshaft? If yes, then you should be golden
> According to my research 7-8 BP length and 5.5-6 MDEG should be the ideal size


if its bone pressed its a bit more 7+, girth is mid shaft yeah


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Just be bigger than most porn actors bro


That's basically the point - stand out from the crowd, be 99th percentile and you will slay


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 21, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Don't do it. I grew 0.6" in 7 months when I was 18. Be patient.


girth or length? and did you just use an extender?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

8 inches? That's way too much 7 inches is already enough. I'm 6.3 inches and i feel just fine


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> girth or length? and did you just use an extender?


He's arguing against using an extender during your teens so I assume he means naturally (and length, people usually specify if they're talking about girth as length is the default)


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 8 inches? That's way too much 7 inches is already enough. I'm 6.3 inches and i feel just fine


This thread is about full ascension bro, go hard or go home


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> This thread is about full ascension bro, go hard or go home


Idk bro, if a girl wants AT LEAST 8 inches she's not worth it


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Idk bro, if a girl wants AT LEAST 8 inches she's not worth it


>If she doesn't want trait x that you posess, she ain't worth it
>mfw not worth it for 100% of foids
normie take ngl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> >If she doesn't want trait x that you posess, she ain't worth it
> >mfw not worth it for 100% of foids
> normie take ngl


Bruh all i'm saying is look at average dick sizes. It's like 5 inches. It's actually mad that's like 3 whole inches more


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bruh all i'm saying is look at average dick sizes. It's like 5 inches. It's actually mad that's like 3 whole inches more


You're right but foids standards know no limits


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Big dick game on Tinder


People said this forum was more active than lookism. So here we go https://lookism.net/threads/big-dick-game-update-day-2.455409/




looksmax.org





Here's a thread for anyone doubting the dickpill

Reminder to buy bathmate and a penis extender

*ASCEND*


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 8 inches? That's way too much 7 inches is already enough. I'm 6.3 inches and i feel just fine


BP? Also, have you had sex with foids? If so, did they make any (positive or negative) comments about your dick?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> You're right but foids standards know no limits


I guess so. Personally i do my utmost to be the best to girls aesthetically but your face should outweigh your dick first of all and second of all if she has a problem feeling 7inch dick then she's way too loose and bound to cheat in a week so i'd steer clear.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> 1 inch a year, if you use penile traction alone
> 
> People who use bathmate can expect 1 inch a year on both length and girth
> 
> *USE BOTH EVERY SINGLE DAY*


is penis pump and bathmate the same or slightly different?


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I guess so. Personally i do my utmost to be the best to girls aesthetically but your face should outweigh your dick first of all and second of all if she has a problem feeling 7inch dick then she's way too loose and bound to cheat in a week so i'd steer clear.


Probably helps that you can get a foid to fuck in the first place


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> BP? Also, have you had sex with foids? If so, did they make any (positive or negative) comments about your dick?


No, i'm a virgin.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is penis pump and bathmate the same or slightly different?


They're both penis pumps, the difference being that the bathmate is a water pump

Water pumping is a lot safer, less pressure - wouldn't recommend a standard vacuum pump ngl


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I guess so. Personally i do my utmost to be the best to girls aesthetically but your face should outweigh your dick first of all and second of all if she has a problem feeling 7inch dick then she's way too loose and bound to cheat in a week so i'd steer clear.


You can facemaxx and dickmaxx at the same time - it's not either or


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> They're both penis pumps, the difference being that the bathmate is a water pump
> 
> Water pumping is a lot safer, less pressure - wouldn't recommend a standard vacuum pump ngl


fuark i bought a vacuum pump


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> fuark i bought a vacuum pump


Buy BathMate and MaleEdge and if you're made of money get the Phallosan Forte too


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> He's arguing against using an extender during your teens so I assume he means naturally (and length, people usually specify if they're talking about girth as length is the default)


ohhh lol excuse my iq jfl. Yh im still gonna use an extender tbh and im 17


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ohhh lol excuse my iq jfl. Yh im still gonna use an extender tbh and im 17


The earlier you start the better, ascend brah


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> The earlier you start the better, ascend brah


gl bro, im gonna use HGH, T3 and maybe DHT aswell tbh, should ascend hard


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> They're both penis pumps, the difference being that the bathmate is a water pump
> 
> Water pumping is a lot safer, less pressure - wouldn't recommend a standard vacuum pump ngl


How much can you gain with BathMate?

I've read somewhere that these penis pumps over time destroy the corpus cavernosum and thus lead to permanent ED. Is that true?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How much can you gain with BathMate?
> 
> I've read somewhere that these penis pumps over time destroy the corpus cavernosum and thus lead to permanent ED. Is that true?


Vacuum pumps have too much pressure and can cause some serious problems

BathMate is a water pump and has far lower pressure - but at the same time, you should only use it for 20 minutes a day *MAXIMUM

Less is more - otherwise the corpus cavernosum will be damaged*

But if you do use it for the recommended amount, you won't have any negative side effects

You can gain an inch of length and girth per year of use

Combined with an extender you will get to your goal size in no time


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Vacuum pumps have too much pressure and can cause some serious problems
> 
> BathMate is a water pump and has far lower pressure - but at the same time, you should only use it for 20 minutes a day *MAXIMUM
> 
> ...


So an inch of length AND an inch of girth?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> So an inch of length AND an inch of girth?


Yeah - it might even be more effective for girth based on what I've read and seen (there's a tonne of anecdotal reports and tutorials with before and afters so the effects are quite apparent) 

Extenders increase length and girth also, but girth is increased to a lesser extent

PS: Don't listen to copers that say extenders decrease girth, not true at all


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Ngl this thread should be in best section


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 21, 2020)

I used to jelq eod but I heard it can cause ED overtime so I stopped

I also got the andropenis extender but I have no idea how the fuck to attach it, also the delivery guy had a smirk on his face like he knew what I had ordered. I've also come to the realization that length is cope, there's no point in being bigger than 7 inches tbh.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> I used to jelq eod but I heard it can cause ED overtime so I stopped
> 
> I also got the andropenis extender but I have no idea how the fuck to attach it, also the delivery guy had a smirk on his face like he knew what I had ordered. I've also come to the realization that length is cope, there's no point in being bigger than 7 inches tbh.


I don't recommend jelqing just in case you perform incorrect technique

But length isn't cope, your defeatism is


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 21, 2020)

How do I save a post? Probably gonna come back to this when I have a few more dollars in my wallet?


----------



## xefo (Jun 21, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> got one from aliexpress, this one
> View attachment 469189


Got the same one and it had ‘penis extender’ written on the outside of the box

let’s hope you get it before your parents


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> I don't recommend jelqing just in case you perform incorrect technique
> 
> But length isn't cope, your defeatism is


Let me put it differently
length has diminishing returns after the 7-8 inch mark, girth is way more important for that big cock look


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> How do I save a post? Probably gonna come back to this when I have a few more dollars in my wallet?


Click on bookmark


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Click on bookmark


Good point


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Let me put it differently
> length has diminishing returns after the 7-8 inch mark, girth is way more important for that big cock look


That's cool, but I'm recommending going to 8 x 6

MaleEdge penis extender + BathMate water pump

Both have shown the ability to increase length and girth.. Therefore achieving the big cock look


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 21, 2020)

Jelqing is bad regardless of technique cuz it forces blood to flow backwards through the veins, straining the valves, causing your dick veins to become varicose over time.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> That's cool, but I'm recommending going to 8 x 6
> 
> MaleEdge penis extender + BathMate water pump
> 
> Both have shown the ability to increase length and girth.. Therefore achieving the big cock look


Bathmates are so expensive tho, is there any advantage to using one over an air pump? I haven't seen any evidence.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Bathmates are so expensive tho, is there any advantage to using one over an air pump? I haven't seen any evidence.


They increase girth quite effectively thus increasing your SMV, so they're worth the price

It uses less pressure and is therefore a lot safer than air pumps provided you *don't use it for longer than 20 minutes a day

Regarding evidence: *There's a tonne of anecdotal evidence (including my own experience) and that's good enough for me

Penile traction on the other hand is practically scientifically established, multiple papers supporting it's ability to increase length and to a lesser extent girth


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 21, 2020)

Bump because everycel needs to see this


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 22, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> girth or length? and did you just use an extender?


Length and it was natural growth, lol. I've 0.8" from manuals though.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 22, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Got the same one and it had ‘penis extender’ written on the outside of the box
> 
> let’s hope you get it before your parents


on the site they said it will say car parts. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Jun 22, 2020)

imagine doing manuals tho


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 22, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Length and it was natural growth, lol. I've 0.8" from manuals though.


fuck man im 17 and my dick hasn't grown for years tbh, your luck tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 22, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> fuck man im 17 and my dick hasn't grown for years tbh, your luck tbh


It was around the time I stopped masturbating 5 times a day. Practice fap in moderation; 3 times a week max.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 22, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> It was around the time I stopped masturbating 5 times a day. Practice fap in moderation; 3 times a week max.


Do you really think that had an effect? How would that increase size? Fuck im only gonna fap once a week from now on


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 22, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Do you really think that had an effect? How would that increase size? Fuck im only gonna fap once a week from now on


I don't. But it is widely believed in the penis enlargement community excessive masturbation stunts growth.


----------



## xefo (Jun 22, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> on the site they said it will say car parts. jfl


lmao jk


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jun 22, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I'm wearing a penis extender as we speak OP


Which one send link please man is the the male edge?


----------



## poloralf (Jun 22, 2020)

what about jelqing ? does that shit work without any device ?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 22, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> Which one send link please man is the the male edge?


It's Phallosan Forte and costs 400 USD


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jun 22, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> It's Phallosan Forte and costs 400 USD


I am thinking about getting male edge what do you think?


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

I would not recommend, Phallosan Forte. Not only is it limited at like 5lbs of pull but it also has a program that rewards people for selling it - and that is why I think so many people are recommending it because they have a financial incentive to do so.


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

You should all look into heat too. Heat is vital for dickmaxxing. All the people I have talked to who have had consistent, long term gains while not having any injuries have all been avid heat users. Just be careful not to overdo it if you care about fertility JFL.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> I would not recommend, Phallosan Forte. Not only is it limited at like 5lbs of pull but it also has a program that rewards people for selling it - and that is why I think so many people are recommending it because they have a financial incentive to do so.


Traction works by using long periods of stretching, not high amounts of pressure.. 5lbs is enough

I don't benefit in any way from recommending MaleEdge or Phallosan Forte, both work but MaleEdge is cheaper so that's what I use when I'm at home

When I'm out of the house I wear Phallosan Forte as it's wearable


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> I am thinking about getting male edge what do you think?


Good call, way cheaper than Phallosan Forte


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Traction works by using long periods of stretching, not high amounts of pressure.. 5lbs is enough
> 
> I don't benefit in any way from recommending MaleEdge or Phallosan Forte, both work but MaleEdge is cheaper so that's what I use when I'm at home
> 
> When I'm out of the house I wear Phallosan Forte as it's wearable


Indeed, the ads is about keeping it elongated to heal. Ideally you stretch it out first either via manuals or hanging, but I suppose bathmate gets the job done too.


anti caking agents said:


> You should all look into heat too. Heat is vital for dickmaxxing. All the people I have talked to who have had consistent, long term gains while not having any injuries have all been avid heat users. Just be careful not to overdo it if you care about fertility JFL.


Just have a warm dick bro


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Traction works by using long periods of stretching, not high amounts of pressure.. 5lbs is enough
> 
> I don't benefit in any way from recommending MaleEdge or Phallosan Forte, both work but MaleEdge is cheaper so that's what I use when I'm at home
> 
> When I'm out of the house I wear Phallosan Forte as it's wearable



Cope. Cutting edge dickmaxxing is all about progressive overload just as muscles are in the gym. Read Kypras protocol. 5lbs will eventually not be enough assuming you consantly increase your %stretch and that means that the device will be worthless and you will have to buy another one.

*5lbs is not enough long term.*


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Cope. Cutting edge dickmaxxing is all about progressive overload just as muscles are in the gym. Read Kypras protocol. 5lbs will eventually not be enough assuming you consantly increase your %stretch and that means that the device will be worthless and you will have to buy another one.
> 
> *5lbs is not enough long term.*


Bruh you're coping hard here unless you're at micropeen level and you're trying to get to 10 inches you'll be fine with normal penile traction (which is the only method that has been shown to work in multiple studies)

Progressive overload doesn't just refer to increased weight, it also refers to increased time under tension or increased reps

Example: Going from 50 push ups a day to 100 a day is progressive overload

AKA - Stretching for longer periods is progressive overload

Hope that clears everything up for you buddy boyo


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Bruh you're coping hard here unless you're at micropeen level and you're trying to get to 10 inches you'll be fine with normal penile traction (which is the only method that has been shown to work in multiple studies)
> 
> Progressive overload doesn't just refer to increased weight, it also refers to increased time under tension or increased reps
> 
> ...



I LITERALLY WROTE %STRECH BRO. Weight in this context is literally the same as STRETCH/TENSION since thats what is STRETCHING/PULLING at the tissue. 

Enjoy only getting 1 inch gain max when your tissue has adapted to the trauma to fast and makes it impossible to go further. There is a reason why most extension studies say 1-1.5 inch when there are lots of people who have gotten 2-3 inches with more advanced protocols. 

You didnt even read the Kryas protocol and his scientific apporach and his gains. Fucking greycels.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> I LITERALLY WROTE %STRECH BRO. Weight in this context is literally the same as STRETCH/TENSION since thats what is STRETCHING/PULLING at the tissue.
> 
> Enjoy only getting 1 inch gain max when your tissue has adapted to the trauma to fast and makes it impossible to go further. There is a reason why most extension studies say 1-1.5 inch when there are lots of people who have gotten 2-3 inches with more advanced protocols.
> 
> You didnt even read the Kryas protocol and his scientific apporach and his gains. Fucking greycels.


The studies only say 1-1.5 inch because of the length of the studies conducted, if those same studies were conducted for 3 years you would obviously see more gains jfl


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> The studies only say 1-1.5 inch because of the length of the studies conducted, if those same studies were conducted for 3 years you would obviously see more gains jfl



Greycel still hasn't looked up the protocol and refuses to accept an addition to his knowledge that could benefit him. Whatever if you want to do 200% of the work for 50% of the results knock yourself out mate.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jun 22, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> They re Never gonna see your dick cuz of the contraceptive called your *face*


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Greycel still hasn't looked up the protocol and refuses to accept an addition to his knowledge that could benefit him. Whatever if you want to do 200% of the work for 50% of the results knock yourself out mate.


I'm within an inch of my goal but keep crying for me son


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> I'm within an inch of my goal but keep crying for me son



I already surpassed my goal. Cry me a river dog then drown in it.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> I already surpassed my goal. Cry me a river dog then drown in it.


Larp


----------



## PersonalityIsEveryth (Jun 23, 2020)

Penis extenders are clearly the best option. They have been showed to have long term effect, and even if you doubt these studies that's a lot more evidence than for any other penis enlargement. Pumps such as bathmate is just cope since they give a temporary pump and probably EDs you in the long run. Jelqing, while promising, seem time consuming, risky because you need the right technique, and theres only anecdotal evidence. 

What are some good Penis Extenders worth looking at? PE forums are just full of company reps and due to being a niche industry there are barely any reviews available. Just don't wanna be scammed.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 23, 2020)

it's over if you are not atleast 8 inches


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 23, 2020)

PersonalityIsEveryth said:


> Penis extenders are clearly the best option. They have been showed to have long term effect, and even if you doubt these studies that's a lot more evidence than for any other penis enlargement. Pumps such as bathmate is just cope since they give a temporary pump and probably EDs you in the long run. Jelqing, while promising, seem time consuming, risky because you need the right technique, and theres only anecdotal evidence.
> 
> What are some good Penis Extenders worth looking at? PE forums are just full of company reps and due to being a niche industry there are barely any reviews available. Just don't wanna be scammed.



Exactly. I have used the Bathmate off and on for years and never saw results. Even got ED because of it lasting like 10+ days and bad EQ.

Boron def is legit to increase your free T


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 23, 2020)

PersonalityIsEveryth said:


> Penis extenders are clearly the best option. They have been showed to have long term effect, and even if you doubt these studies that's a lot more evidence than for any other penis enlargement. Pumps such as bathmate is just cope since they give a temporary pump and probably EDs you in the long run. Jelqing, while promising, seem time consuming, risky because you need the right technique, and theres only anecdotal evidence.
> 
> What are some good Penis Extenders worth looking at? PE forums are just full of company reps and due to being a niche industry there are barely any reviews available. Just don't wanna be scammed.


MaleEdge


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 23, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Exactly. I have used the Bathmate off and on for years and never saw results. Even got ED because of it lasting like 10+ days and bad EQ.
> 
> Boron def is legit to increase your free T


Using it on and off prevents your gains


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 23, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Using it on and off prevents your gains



I understand thst but I used it consistently when good looking loser introduced it to the world and it gave me ED and EQ issues.


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 23, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I understand thst but I used it consistently when good looking loser introduced it to the world and it gave me ED and EQ issues.


Did you use it for longer than 20 minutes a day? Curious because I use it 3 x 5 minutes daily and haven't had any problems


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 23, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Did you use it for longer than 20 minutes a day? Curious because I use it 3 x 5 minutes daily and haven't had any problems



Daily 10 min sessions in the shower.

I might start using it again with a proper warmup session but I dont really believe in it


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 30, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Buy BathMate and MaleEdge and if you're made of money get the Phallosan Forte too


just got my bathmate in the mail today.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> https://eu-store.maleedge.com/collections/penile-extenders/products/maleedge-pro
> 
> This is what I got, €169.00
> 
> ...


Why would something that simple have to cost 170 euros?


----------



## PersonalityIsEveryth (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Why would something that simple have to cost 170 euros?



You want good quality and in best case a guarantee which you wont get from cheap Alibaba shit. PE can be dangerous so cheap stuff can be a death sentence for your dick


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

PersonalityIsEveryth said:


> You want good quality and in best case a guarantee which you wont get from cheap Alibaba shit. PE can be dangerous so cheap stuff can be a death sentence for your dick


Have you tried this one too? I've been wanting to use PE tools for a while now


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 14, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Indisputable Proof Penis Enlargement Works - The Science and Evidence Behind PE
> 
> 
> If you're skeptical that penis enlargement works, this is the article for you.
> ...


Read the title only and it's an emotionalcope. Let's not be hyperbolic and disinformative...


----------



## PersonalityIsEveryth (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Have you tried this one too? I've been wanting to use PE tools for a while now



I have not, but it seems to be one of the more legit ones, there is also Phallosan, but those are much more expensive. I will be ordering an extender in august, but I have done research on the subject for years at this point while not having enough time to implement it until now because of the Covid Lockdown


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 21, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Edgar (Jul 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Greycel still hasn't looked up the protocol


I searched "Kypras protocol" and nothing related to pe came up.


----------



## 000 (Jul 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Indisputable Proof Penis Enlargement Works - The Science and Evidence Behind PE
> 
> 
> If you're skeptical that penis enlargement works, this is the article for you.
> ...


Don’t those stretch the veins of the penis potentially causing them to tear?


----------



## buflek (Jul 22, 2020)

imagine thinking u need 8 inches to satisfy a girl jfl

porn brainwashed forum


----------



## Usum (Jul 22, 2020)

It's especially over if you are less than 6 inches in GIRTH.
GIRTH >> LENGTH.
Because Girth is more important in terms of VOLUME.


----------



## MewingJBP (Jul 22, 2020)

Has anyone on this forum actually made any significant gains from PE?


----------



## GigaMogger (Jul 22, 2020)

Usum said:


> It's especially over if you are less than 6 inches in GIRTH.
> GIRTH >> LENGTH.
> Because Girth is more important in terms of VOLUME.


Mirin your avi and post to rep ratio - low inhib af ngl


----------



## Usum (Jul 23, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Mirin your avi and post to rep ratio - low inhib af ngl


I've never cared about my reputation.
I have no filters.
And believe me : women love that and men fear it because most men are pussies.


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinda funny how noone talks about angion, especially the sabre method,
already gained like 1cm girth in like a month, it feels a lot heavier now, also a much fuller and bigger flaccid
The key is to do it while semi-erect and go slow and easy, you can overtrain your dick very easily, the heavy hang and feeling of it becomming bigger should be seen the next day already

Also eat like you're working out like a madman, while also working out, but not too hard so the cortisol spike isn't too big, rather split out the volume over the week


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> https://eu-store.maleedge.com/collections/penile-extenders/products/maleedge-pro
> 
> This is what I got, €169.00
> 
> ...


Why would you spend that much on a bathmate? Also how long do you wear it daily?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 21, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Why would you spend that much on a bathmate? Also how long do you wear it daily?


Because the results are worth it

3 x 5 minute intervals daily


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Because the results are worth it
> 
> 3 x 5 minute intervals daily


Yes I understand but wouldn't cheaper ones give the same result? And I'm only asking this cause I'm close to buying one


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 21, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Yes I understand but wouldn't cheaper ones give the same result? And I'm only asking this cause I'm close to buying one


I'd go for the real deal if I was you it's the only water pump I know of that's so highly rated and vacuum pumps aren't as good imo

You won't regret it buddy boyo, it's cheap compared to surgery but the results are arguably more drastic


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> I'd go for the real deal if I was you it's the only water pump I know of that's so highly rated and vacuum pumps aren't as good imo
> 
> You won't regret it buddy boyo, it's cheap compared to surgery but the results are arguably more drastic


What? Ohh no I was talking about the penis extender not the bathmate bro, even though I'd love to have both. No idea which bathmate I should go for though


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 21, 2020)

Gudru said:


> What? Ohh no I was talking about the penis extender not the bathmate bro, even though I'd love to have both. No idea which bathmate I should go for though


Oh I thought you meant the bathmate, well I use the MaleEdge extender, there's a cheaper one @personalityinkwell recommends that looks the same called the Andropenis extender I believe? But I can't vouch for anything other than what I've used ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 21, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Because the results are worth it
> 
> 3 x 5 minute intervals daily


you do seperate intervals a day? you don't do it all at once?

what would you recommend a newbie? 3 x 5 intervals a day like you?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you do seperate intervals a day? you don't do it all at once?
> 
> what would you recommend a newbie? 3 x 5 intervals a day like you?


I do it in the shower 3 x 5 all in one but basically you rest for a few minutes in between each five minute pump


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Because the results are worth it
> 
> 3 x 5 minute intervals daily


So I'm assuming this routine is for bathmate? What do you do for the penis extender?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> So I'm assuming this routine is for bathmate? What do you do for the penis extender?


Yeah that's for the bathmate

With the extender it's as many hours a day as you can have it on for tbh

I try to do 10 hours a day most days


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Yeah that's for the bathmate
> 
> With the extender it's as many hours a day as you can have it on for tbh
> 
> I try to do 10 hours a day most days


How big was your dick and how big is it now? How long have you done it for?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> How big was your dick and how big is it now? How long have you done it for?


I've been doing it for around 10 months, I think I'll get to my goal size within another year - Have gained an inch of growth so far but I'd rather not announce my size because far too many guys on this forum are doing that and it's gotten to larpy proportions


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> I've been doing it for around 10 months, I think I'll get to my goal size within another year - Have gained an inch of growth so far but I'd rather not announce my size because far too many guys on this forum are doing that and it's gotten to larpy proportions


You can tell bro don't worry. I'm 6.1 inch rn so I've got some work to do


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just ordered the penis extender pro one. Can't wait.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Just ordered the penis extender pro one. Can't wait.


Good luck bro


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 22, 2020)

Didn’t click on the jew link 

but what is it about?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Didn’t click on the jew link
> 
> but what is it about?


Explains the mechanism of PE and provides references to studies about penile traction as proof of concept


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Explains the mechanism of PE and provides references to studies about penile traction as proof of concept


Nice so penis extenders are safe to use? Any side effects I heard it might cause micro tears ngl, and what is frequency of how many times I should use it weekly?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Nice so penis extenders are safe to use? Any side effects I heard it might cause micro tears ngl, and what is frequency of how many times I should use it weekly?


Yeah they are safe, worth clicking the jew link tbh there's studies on this 

Yeah it does sort of cause micro tears, that's the mechanism of growth tbh

You can use it for 10+ hours a day without any problems


----------



## Yusu (Aug 22, 2020)

experience on andro anyone?


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 22, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Yeah they are safe, worth clicking the jew link tbh there's studies on this
> 
> Yeah it does sort of cause micro tears, that's the mechanism of growth tbh
> 
> You can use it for 10+ hours a day without any problems


Interesting 

how many times a week?
Because your dick needs to recover ngl and heal those tears to achieve bigger penis from my understanding so if I do 30 min I think I need 48 hours rest Or so for the dick to recover.

are the Results permanent? Or I need to keep using it for the rest of life to maintain size?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Interesting
> 
> how many times a week?
> Because your dick needs to recover ngl and heal those tears to achieve bigger penis from my understanding so if I do 30 min I think I need 48 hours rest Or so for the dick to recover.
> ...


Gains are permanent but no all the studies found the best results at 10+ hours a day everyday, 14 hours recovery per day is fine tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 19, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Gains are permanent but no all the studies found the best results at 10+ hours a day everyday, 14 hours recovery per day is fine tbh


10 hours of stretching a day? is that not a bit much? My guidebook said to do 9 hours

and what do you mean by 14 hours recovery day?


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> 10 hours of stretching a day? is that not a bit much? My guidebook said to do 9 hours
> 
> and what do you mean by 14 hours recovery day?


U wear it for 10 h and rest for 14 h (recovery)


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 19, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> U wear it for 10 h and rest for 14 h (recovery)


so no rest days needed?


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> so no rest days needed?


I dont know. I only tried to answer your former question jfl.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 19, 2020)

just be porn star theory


----------

